

Show HN: News Timeline Concept - Jamie452
http://jamie.st/blog/news-timeline/

======
krapp
I like the concept. though I think the layout needs a bit of work though. I
would want to be able to see a bit more information in the presentation in a
final product, maybe decouple the navigation from the feed so the size of the
views aren't tied to the size of the timeline bubbles. It would be an
interesting navigational element though.

Also it seems to crash entirely when I post an empty form. Which is no big
deal since it's a mockup but still..

~~~
Jamie452
Thanks for your suggestions, I wasn't aware of that crash, thanks for the
heads up!

------
choonkeat
timeline: like! i wish more news sites presents history in a straightforward
manner colors: not so much; not meaning & some combi are hard to read;
favicon/logo/color-scheme-based-on-logo will be more useful http: if the form
method is "GET", then I can easily share or bookmark for updates later text:
some body text will be nice

~~~
Jamie452
Thanks for your suggestions, hoping to get all of these sorted out over the
next week or so :)

Trying to find open API's with quality content is a bit tricky though - so
that could be the breaking of this project!

